# Going on the river charter



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone done this. My buddy and me are going this Saturday morning. What should I expect? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you talking about the Gone Fishing charters? If so, no, but I have heard many good things about the charters they give, I would like to go myself one day just for the fun of it. They always have pictures on their screens in the shop of folks catching anything from smallies to pike.
I buy most of my gear from them too.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah. I figure 49 for two people isn't bad. I buy 99% of my bait from them It is suppose to be a nice day so I hope have some good picts.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

JB Money Saver has discount coupons for them occasionally and also for a charter out of Erie PA.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, I got mine out of the goldclipper.


----------



## camshaft (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been on it and I really enjoyed it. The only thing I will do different next time is go on an early one, I went on a later one an mostly we caugh small gills.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah. We r going onthe 8 Am one Saturday.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GusOrviston (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry you got scammed like I did. Buyer beware...this is not for anyone who ants to learn how to fish the Cuyahoga River from an "expert". If you enjoy hanging a worm on a bobber off a pontoon boat with lots of other people, have at it.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Did I miss a post or two?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

ssv1761982 said:


> Did I miss a post or two?


Nope. I don't know what that fella means by scam.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

He may have been lead to believe what he posted..... that he would learn to fish the Cuyahoga River from an expert. If that's the case, then it would be a scam. No?


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Not really, I don't recall ever seeing them post an ad saying that they teach people how to river fish. It's just a charter, go and have fun, that's what it's all about.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Gonna try to get another charter. I just like being on the river and enjoying the fishing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

It really isn't a good charter... I went two weeks ago and one crappie was caught!!! Of course iwas could by the grown man realing in upside down lol. But the captain is a nice guy but he didn't put us on the fish and even had us fishing between boat and shore.... The distance between the boat and shore was about 5 ft no joke!!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you to every one of you who posted good things about our charters. 

I would like to get up on my soapbox and address a couple of items in this post.

GusOrviston 

We have never posted anything in regards to being experts of the river, as matter of fact I dont think anyone could be an expert on this river as it changes from day to day and hour to hour. 
We are not a Walleye or a Perch Charter, as for hanging a bobber with a worm off the side of a pontoon boat, which may have been suggested that day because it was the most productive type of fishing for those conditions, so I guess in that respect it would make us an expert.

The second item that I take issue with is this is now the second time you have posted on OGF that we were a scam. Last year we took out over 3000 people fishing on the Cuyahoga River, many of them were families looking for an inexpensive way to spend the day with their kids or loved ones. My crew works with each and every person who steps on our boats, they will bait the hooks, take fish off the hook, show people how to cast, talk to them about fishing. What they DONT do is sit around and watch people, Our crew members work hard, they not only tie hooks, handle bait, help with fishing but they also serve drinks, pick up trash etc. So I do not have too much of a problem if you think I am a scam, however I do take great offense to the reference that my crew members are out on the river scamming people. The next time you go out fishing try one of the head boats on Lake Erie and see how much information and time they are willing to spend with you for twice what we charge.

Third. Why would you not have contacted us for a refund if you were unhappy? I have been around long enough to know that you cannot make everyone happy and have never had a problem refunding a person money if they let me know.

BIGEYURK25

If all you caught was a crappie it WAS because the captain put you on the fish, if you pay attention to any of the post on this site you will see that even the $600.00 Walleye charters on Lake Erie have days were they catch only one fish or days were they do not land a single fish. I am not sure what is expected of a 3 hour fishing charter that charges you only $35.00. The bottom line is if the fish are not biting, they are not biting and as long as the Captain is looking for them there is not much else that can be done.

Normally I do not comment on this type of post because I know that my crew and my business does the best possible job of taking people out for 3 hours to have fun, hopefully catch some fish and make sure that the overall experience is enjoyable, all for $35.00.

I guess we need to start putting a disclaimer on the boats that we are running a fishing charter, not a catching charter.


I will now step down from my soapbox and let the fact hundreds of families, church groups, boy scouts, birthday parties and social groups come out fishing with us year after year without complaint.

Thank you OGF members for letting me vent, like I said earlier I do not take great offense to someone calling me a scammer but I do resent that label being put on anyone of my crew members.


Bill
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC
1027 Munroe Falls Ave.
Cuyahoga Falls, OH 44221
Phone: 234-525-1900


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

One quick suggestion:

Please start finding a way to clean up the mess of tangled line and bobbers you guys have left behind. I have fished that section of the Hoga for more than a few years at this point and never before have i seen so much line, bobbers, tackle, etc. etc. stuck in the various tree's throughout the river.

At one point i counted over 16 bobbers with line and hooks attached to the area directly next to your ramp on the river. I know it's not all your fault, and granted some of that tackle probably isn't from your boats but i would think you would want that area as clean as possible for your customers.

I don't mind when your boat pulls up 20 feet away from mine and drops both anchors and countless lines next to me, it's your business and those people that take part just want to fish, but i do ask that you try and do a better job of cleaning up for those that cast into the trees.

Good luck, hope business stays good, stay safe!

Dub


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Bill, never fished with you and in reality probably never will. But kudos to you for that last post!!!!!


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Gonfishin.... What's the word on your service once the dam removal begins? Are you going to move to the Edison dam pool area? I walked the trail there the other day; Wow! that is a secret little urban nature gem that thousands of people pass by every day.


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle (Jan 30, 2009)

Right now we are working with the City of Cuyahoga Falls to provide access for EVERYONE to fish the Edison Dam area. The plan is to move the boats down to the Edison area. If the dam removal and the public access projects don't line up we will move the operation to either Portage Lakes or Springfield until the access is done and then we will move back home.

You are right it is a hidden gem tucked away within the city limits, cant wait to fish it.


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle (Jan 30, 2009)

Willy 

What you don't see is the days that myself, Steve and the crew are down there cleaning out the trees, picking up trash on the shore (none of which comes from us). As for setting anchor close to you, in the future we will try and make sure we are a little farther away. 

Your right a lot of the line and bobbers are not ours and it is a major undertaking to clean up everyone else's mess

FYI.. all the bobbers that we do take out of the trees, we GIVE away to the local kids


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

It's called fishing for a reason. Even the experienced guys have bad days. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

now I want to try your charters. I came to your bait shop last year. I'm that black teenager that came in with my friend looking for pike minnows. what type of fish can you expect on the charter?


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle (Jan 30, 2009)

This section of the Cuyahoga River has Small Mouth Bass, Pike, Rock Bass, White Bass, Yellow Perch, Blue Gills, Warmouth, Catfish and Carp.

That is the fun of the river you never know what you are going to pull up!


----------



## ohiobuckhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

I will be going out on a charter this weekend. I was probably the first to make a reservation with them this year and really look forward to my time on the river. A few weeks ago we had a miscommunication with Bill and his staff and had to reschedule - long story and not relevant to this post. 
Bill was professional and held himself accountable for the confusion - which is very much appreciated and not seen these days. 
I have booked a full 6 hours on the water with them and paid for the entire boat (will have 4-5 guests depending on my daughter's level of interest). I am not looking to become an expert from this trip, I'm not looking to catch every fish on the river. What I am looking to do is enjoy my time, have fun and see what the river has to offer us this Sunday. 

Bill, I hope to see you or whoever will captain our boat on Sunday. Thanks again for the service. 

To those out there supporting Bill - thank you too. We need to support more local businesses that care about the community that they serve. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

alright. sounds like a nice selection of fish.


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle (Jan 30, 2009)

Ohiobuckhunter

I will be your Capt. on Sunday and look forward to it!

Bill


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

whats the website for the charters?


----------



## cprfishin (Apr 10, 2012)

I did this pontoon boat charter two years ago. It was a fun 3 hours! We caught a pike, a smallie and a bunch of blue gills. The staff was friendly and helpful. I would go again.


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle (Jan 30, 2009)

Carpslayer

www.gonefishinbaitandtackle.homestead.com


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Bill! Scott S. here. Dont you love working for the public?!!! It sure can be hard trying to please everyone no matter how much effort you put forth. Anyhow, hope all is good!!


----------



## fisher6476 (Apr 17, 2004)

I did this trip late last year. In the 3 or 4 hours I was on the boat I only caught 1 small pike, a half dozen crappie, a few rock bass and I did not learn everything there was to know about fishing the Cuyahoga. I want my money back! Oh,wait. I forgot...I had a really nice time and found the Capt. and crew to be great guys who did everything to make the trip fun. All for 35 bucks. Just went last weekend to lake Erie to try the jig bite. Wind was ferocious and our good Captain spent the better part of 8 hours trying his best to put us on fish. While the boat didn't get skunked, I did. I certainly have had better days, but that is what it is all about. Have fun, give it your best shot, and if you want a make sure you have fish for dinner, stop at Krogers

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gonefishinbaitandtackle (Jan 30, 2009)

fisher6476

Thanks for making me laugh so hard I almost spit out my coffee!

Bill
Gone Fishin Bait and Tackle, LLC


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Gonefishin


I apologize for what I said I just was a little angry because we went out and we didn't catch any... Although it may have been because of the weather..35 degrees and snow haha...again I apologize for what I said.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldman from the hills (Mar 29, 2013)

I moved back into the area last April after 37 years out of state. If you told me you could find anything but carp in the Cuyahoga I would have laughed. I stopped by the store and they spent over an hour telling me about where to try and what was biting. I have difficulty walking far and they knew of the handicap access areas and were very helpful.
Any time I've been in the store they are always helpful and willing to pass on any information to make your fishing trip a better one. Also there work with kids and promoting fishing as a family pasttime should be awarded.
Now I will get off my soapbox. Good fishing too all.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm also a regular customer and I love the store and what they do there!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

